# HR20-100 VOD First Impressions



## Mike5454 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well let me start by saying I was a ten plus year customer of Directv and in April 2006 switched to Comcast. The primary reasons were lack of HD channels and OnDemmand.
I was very happy with Comcast until I saw DirecTv launched their new HD package and I heard talk on the Boards of a VOD offering.

I have been back with DirecTv for two weeks now and on week two I get VOD! I was always very pleased with Comcast OnDemmand and I did not know what to expect based upon some of the early 700 users on the boards. First of all the UI is great and the content to date has been very impressive. If this is beta I can not wait to see the final product.

Download speeds can be an issue but I kept my Comcast high speed and had them bump it for an extra $10/month and I downloaded a 2 hr movie in 20 minutes. I was able to start watching within 30 seconds and never looked back.

Missing is the netwrok channels, HD offerings, and more movie channels but I have plenty to watch until then.

Great beta launch. This will only get better. It is great to be back with DirecTV.

Mike


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Mike, welcome to DBSTalk!

You will really like the DoD service. 
From the early testing a while ago, it's come a long way.
The only premium moves are on Starz for d/l now.

I must admit I am jealous of your d/l speed. 20 mins for a 2 hour movie is great.
And like you we are all waiting for HD DoD. We haven't seen much of this since the beginning of the beta.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

I have DoD enabled but I am underwhelmed. No HD content and the one Starz movie I downloaded had awful picture quality.

It is still in Beta so I guess a lot of WOW is not expected.


----------



## kmill14 (Jun 12, 2007)

schneid said:


> I have DoD enabled but I am underwhelmed. No HD content and the one Starz movie I downloaded had awful picture quality.
> 
> It is still in Beta so I guess a lot of WOW is not expected.


I've been thru the entire menu (I like the channel-specific guide vs. the category guide) and have yet to find anything worth downloading yet. I don't have any premium channels, so I am left with the regular stuff, and as the above poster said, it is very underwhelming thus far.

Back to the guide system, I wish it could lump specific shows into a "folder" and not just throw everything into one massive list to have to scroll through.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

schneid said:


> I have DoD enabled but I am underwhelmed. No HD content and the one Starz movie I downloaded had awful picture quality.
> 
> It is still in Beta so I guess a lot of WOW is not expected.


Didn't you see the HD option in the menu? It will be there eventually. Just sit tight and let them get it working. I am very impressed with it so far.


----------



## FUCCO (Oct 6, 2007)

i like it too, i had it hooked up wirelesly in ten minutes. Within a hour i had a lot of stuff listed and the list just keep growing. I would like to see the major networks though.


----------



## Mike5454 (Nov 1, 2007)

I am surprised to see people dissapointed with selection when you have the DirecTV base package. Whether its Comcast or DirecTV you get what you pay for. Want more VOD, add more to your package. OnDemmand with Comcast worked exactly the same.

Mike


----------



## terryde (Jul 12, 2007)

I used an ethernet cable from the HR20 to my DSL modem. Connected right away. But I don't have any channels showing in my On Demand page. Anything I should do ??


----------



## FUCCO (Oct 6, 2007)

gotta wait did mine yesterday takes 15 min - 3 days. i had mine in minutes. look for channels to start showing up in the 1200's.


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry to sound a little behind the times but this is not a National launch, correct? How do I get this to show on my TV?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What software do you have on your HR20-100? The latest is 1be and it includes the VOD functionality. Check other threads on how to get it set up.


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks JD, I will check this when I get home.


----------

